# Light Giants



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

2005 Giant T-Mobile Carbon. Just added a few parts 13.8 lbs / 6283g. Thats with Clinchers!!


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

*12 lbs. with Clinchers*

Working to hit the 12 lb. mark. Right now 13.25 lb. I am thinking of Record 9 Carbon shifters to save 100+ grams over Dura Ace. Picture doesnt show Look HSC5 fork (368g) or Velo Carbon saddle (113g) and lighter Tires. In persuit of Lightness all parts must be sturdy for hard rides and races. I ditched KCNC scandium cassette and gained back some weight for better shifting--- Kestral SL bars,Syntace 90mm stem,Eacton ec90 post,KMC 9sl chain,Rolf Prima Elan Wheelset, K-Force 53/39 170mm crankset, KCNC Scandium BB,Nuke Proof Ti QR's, Vittoria Diamonte Lite tires, Latex Tubes, FRM Brakeset, Dura Ace 9 Shifter/Brake Levers, D/A Front &Rear Derails and Cassette,LookHSC5 Fork, Velocarbon Saddle, all hardware TI.= *6024g's
View attachment 75310
*


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

*Looking to hit 12 lbs. Aint gonna do it.*

sorry it been a long day. and messed up on my Scale. Bike is 13.8 lbs or 6285 g's. I didnt have Scale adjusted right.
View attachment 75312


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

wow thats a freakin small bike, no wonder its so light theres practically no frame material. xs?


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

yep its XS.we prefer to be called "little people". goal is to hit 12.99 but I am running out of weight saving parts @ 13.5 (clinchers).


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Who cares about weight? There is much power to be lost in lightweight parts i.e. Ti spindles, uncomfortable seats, bar/stem. Spend the $ on training :lol:


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

what perfect bike do you ride. Spend $ on training?? I dont work I ride.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

SirBenno said:


> Who cares about weight? There is much power to be lost in lightweight parts i.e. Ti spindles, uncomfortable seats, bar/stem. Spend the $ on training :lol:


 When you weigh 125 lbs. you can take advantage of lighter equiptment. Some parts are lighter and stronger they just cost alot more. If your not asked to buy them It shouldnt be a factor. How much do you weigh and lets see you bike I challenge to compare performance of the 2 bikes.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

sevencycle said:


> When you weigh 125 lbs. you can take advantage of lighter equiptment. Some parts are lighter and stronger they just cost alot more. If your not asked to buy them It shouldnt be a factor. How much do you weigh and lets see you bike I challenge to compare performance of the 2 bikes.


never heard of the old adage_ it's not about the bike_?


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

botto said:


> never heard of the old adage_ it's not about the bike_?


Uhhh....This is a forum about a a a Bikes. Oh its a Giant manufacturer forum. So lets talk about the * Cafateria* at the assembly Plant. Thursday is TACO day!!!!!!!


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

sevencycle said:


> Uhhh....This is a forum about a a a Bikes. Oh its a Giant manufacturer forum. So lets talk about the * Cafateria* at the assembly Plant. Thursday is TACO day!!!!!!!


whatever you like shorty.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Sell your bike and buy a Basketball. Cycling is a sport for shortys ! ! Unless you like riding behind us.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

sevencycle said:


> Sell your bike and buy a Basketball. Cycling is a sport for shortys ! ! Unless you like riding behind us.


:Yawn:


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

botto said:


> never heard of the old adage_ it's not about the bike_?


But _every second counts_...


----------

